# 81 Schwinn Continental and Raleigh Pursuit



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2016)

Both bikes have nice Lugged frames with decent paint. Can anybody tell me something about them?


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 10, 2016)

I can tell you that according to the 0832 stamp on the headbadge, that is a 1982 Continental built on Wed. March 24th, 1982 (the 83rd day that year). The Continental frame is not lugged, it is electro-forged. The Continental came in several frame sizes that year, yours appears to be the 26" size:


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Worth anything?


----------



## Metacortex (Oct 10, 2016)

On the Continental I'd say $100, maybe $150 depending on the local market.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks.


----------

